# 2 Pistols and 3 Shotguns for sale



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Private seller clearing out part of his personal collection. Located in NW Houston near Tomball
Contact Tom 281-748-9905

- Springfield XD 9mm Service Model 4" Barrel All Black. Excellent condition. Comes with 2-15 round magazines, 2-10 round magazines, manual, case, brush, and lock. $425









- NEF Model R92 .22 S,L,LR Revolver, 9 shot, swing out cylinder, 2 1/2" barrel, double and single action, blued finish, hardwood grips. Excellent condition. Comes with original box. $120









- Remington 870 Wingmaster 16 GA. 28" Beaded Plain Barrel, Full Choke. 2 3/4" chamber. $225









- Ithaca Model 37 12 GA. Pump shotgun. 28" Beaded Plain barrel with fixed modified choke. 2 3/4" chamber. $250









- Ithaca Model 37 12 GA. Pump shotgun 28" VR Barrel with fixed modified choke. 2 3/4" chamber. $300


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

as of now all still avaliable. Cash only, no trades, no discounts, no shipping local pickup only, phone number listed in original post is sellers number. If you PM me it may take several hours or longer to reply.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Love those 37s.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Still have this one left. Everything else is sold.

Located in NW Houston near Tomball
*Contact Tom 281-748-9905*

- Ithaca Model 37 12 GA. Pump shotgun. 28" Beaded Plain barrel with fixed modified choke. 2 3/4" chamber. $250


----------

